# DNP 30 Day Cycle (Low Dosage)



## thedubliners (Oct 28, 2014)

30 day Cycle of Crystal 250mg DNP. Carb deplete 3 days prior to cycle.

* 7.30am*

· Eca Stack (x1 ChestEze , x3 ProPlus, x1 75mg aspirin)

· 1000mg Vitamin C

· 400IU Vitamin E

· 15ml glycerol

· Electrolyte Tab with 2 litres of water before lunch

* 1.30pm*

· Eca Stack (x1 ChestEze , x3 ProPlus, x1 75mg aspirin)

· 1000mg Vitamin C

· 15ml glycerol

· Electrolyte Tab with 2 litres of water before work finishes.

· 600MG ALA

*Dinner 7pm*

· 250mg DNP

· 1000mg Vitamin C

· 400IU Vitamin E

· Electrolyte Tab with water 2 litres of water before bed

· 600MG ALA

· 15ml glycerol

Other provisions and points to mention.

· Towels on bed covers.

· Light Cardio

· Fan at desk at work and window open at night. I'm based in Ireland so it's fairly cold at this time of year.

· Eating plenty of fruit.

I will be starting this on Monday 10th November until approx 10th of December. Any other advice?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

ECA and DNP?

Supp's all look good. Wouldn't hurt to chuck a multi in there and probably take one electrolyte pill out if your a desk jockey.

Seriously, you won't need the ECA, the sides from DNP are pretty bad on there own.

Get ready for some sleepless nights!


----------



## thedubliners (Oct 28, 2014)

Cheers, I'll throw in a couple of Multivits.

I've read that ECA is highly recommended on a DNP cycle to help with lethargy and to suppress appetite?


----------



## Fraser991 (Sep 2, 2014)

thedubliners said:


> Cheers, I'll throw in a couple of Multivits.
> 
> I've read that ECA is highly recommended on a DNP cycle to help with lethargy and to suppress appetite?


if it is your first time using DNP the leave out the ECA stack, Split DNP into 2 doses, after breakfast and about 2-3pm, take them with food, any later than that you rick sleepless nights. as already said take out 1 electrolyte tab, prob lunch one, and a multi vit


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Good luck with 30 days at 250mg of crystal. That's going to be one miserable month... 

I think I'd crack if I tried that.

Please keep us updated on how you get on, buddy.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Also worth noting you don't need to do 30 days unless your adding T3.

After 21 days your thyroid hormone levels will be so low that you won't be getting the full effect of the DNP any more.

Trust me when I say 14-21 days is enough for your first cycle.


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

I recommend you go ahead and buy a waterproof mattress cover right now before you start. I have to change my bedding 1-2 times per week and i'm only on 250mg/day as well.

Do you have a starting weight and target weight in mind? I take it you are low/no carbing during?


----------



## thedubliners (Oct 28, 2014)

Grunty-Boii said:


> if it is your first time using DNP the leave out the ECA stack, Split DNP into 2 doses, after breakfast and about 2-3pm, take them with food, any later than that you rick sleepless nights. as already said take out 1 electrolyte tab, prob lunch one, and a multi vit


It is my first time. I have 250mg capsules. I'm petrified if I split the capsule I will be consumed by a yellow hurricane that won't wash. Thanks for the advice. I'll take out the ECA stack.



dt36 said:


> Good luck with 30 days at 250mg of crystal. That's going to be one miserable month...
> 
> I think I'd crack if I tried that.
> 
> Please keep us updated on how you get on, buddy.


I'll check in regularly to inform you of my misery. Thanks.



silverzx said:


> Also worth noting you don't need to do 30 days unless your adding T3.
> 
> After 21 days your thyroid hormone levels will be so low that you won't be getting the full effect of the DNP any more.
> 
> Trust me when I say 14-21 days is enough for your first cycle.


Thanks, I'll have to look into that. Appreciate the help.


----------



## thedubliners (Oct 28, 2014)

wat_is_this said:


> I recommend you go ahead and buy a waterproof mattress cover right now before you start. I have to change my bedding 1-2 times per week and i'm only on 250mg/day as well.
> 
> Do you have a starting weight and target weight in mind? I take it you are low/no carbing during?


Low carbing the whole 9 yards, hoping to minimise the heat as much as possible. How is your progress?


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

I've just wrote up a log of my 2 week experience that your welcome to steal ideas etc from:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/281258-2-week-crystal-dnp-log.html#post5297182

Or have a laugh at. :lol:


----------



## thedubliners (Oct 28, 2014)

silverzx said:


> I've just wrote up a log of my 2 week experience that your welcome to steal ideas etc from:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/281258-2-week-crystal-dnp-log.html#post5297182
> 
> Or have a laugh at. :lol:


That looks great. Seems to have went hitch free other than the sleep disruption?


----------



## wat_is_this (Jun 26, 2013)

thedubliners said:


> Low carbing the whole 9 yards, hoping to minimise the heat as much as possible. How is your progress?


Depending on your job or lifestyle, low carbing might not be needed. Over 3 weeks of 250/day I lost 20lbs, took a week off and didn't gain anything, so no water weight lost etc, just fat. Just got back on a few days ago to lose another few lbs. I ate around 2400 cals a day, carbs included during this time as well.

Forgot to mention, was taking 100mg t3 a day.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

You won't need that much ECA, if you do 30day then hats off to you.

I just did 3 weeks and it was a killer! :cursing:

Even on a low to No carb diet I was still sweating at night.

I lost the most in 2 weeks after that it really slows down.

Didn't take any T3 didn't need it.

Now it's getting really cold, wish I started now.

Anyone know how long I should wait before starting up again?

Would only do 14 days this time.


----------



## sw2012 (Jun 5, 2012)

I hate it when on dnp but when off I'm cold haha I wish I had more dnp now so I could save on heating oil  . Abcplum I never in pretty sure ur safe to just go back on it


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

silverzx said:


> Get ready for some sleepless nights!


DNP never affected my sleep tbh, apart from waking up a few times to change the towel i was sleeping on lol


----------



## gcortese (Jan 12, 2013)

i cant hack more than 10 days on dnp. Good luck OP.


----------



## thedubliners (Oct 28, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> DNP never affected my sleep tbh, apart from waking up a few times to change the towel i was sleeping on lol


What dosage were you running on?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

thedubliners said:


> What dosage were you running on?


ive done a few runs, but highest i went was 375mg, even at that it was like sitting in a furnace and breathing like mr creosote


----------



## thedubliners (Oct 28, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> ive done a few runs, but highest i went was 375mg, even at that it was like sitting in a furnace and breathing like mr creosote


Maitre d': Good evening sir and how are we today?

Mr. Creosote: Better.

Maitre d': Better?

Mr. Creosote: Better get a bucket. I'm gonna throw up.


----------

